# Show us your Heritage day Vaping pics!!!!



## Chef Guest (24/9/14)

Let's see photos of you and your gear today whether watching rugger, drinking beer, braaiing or even wearing your traditional garb!




Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (24/9/14)

Showing my mate Roderick how to build a chimney coil with a becks and some biltong!



Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------

